# My friend's lab results



## Camirae (Sep 26, 2011)

My friend has had long time suffering of insomnia, exhaustion, brain fog, short term memory loss, itching, allergies, sinus infections and being susceptible to respiratory illness, and lately bouts of asthma (a new development).

He went to his doc today who told him all was normal, except his testosterone was a bit low....which he'll be taking (I assume bio-identical) cream for.

The results:

Testosterone 244 (193-740)

TSH 2.75 (.4-4.0)
FT4 1.04 (.82-1.77)
FT3 3.5 (2.0-4.4)

Any thoughts on the thyroid stuff?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Camirae said:


> My friend has had long time suffering of insomnia, exhaustion, brain fog, short term memory loss, itching, allergies, sinus infections and being susceptible to respiratory illness, and lately bouts of asthma (a new development).
> 
> He went to his doc today who told him all was normal, except his testosterone was a bit low....which he'll be taking (I assume bio-identical) cream for.
> 
> ...


Yep; his TSH is headed in the wrong direction (most of us like it @ 1.0 or less), the Free T4 is below the mid-range (1.28) and the FT3 while slightly above the mid-range (3.2) is way too low. Most of us feel best when FREE T3 is @ about 75% of the range.

He may have to see another doc about this; some of the symptoms listed do sound like thyroid but there could be something else going on also.

Maybe some antibodies' tests?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org


----------



## Camirae (Sep 26, 2011)

Andros said:


> Yep; his TSH is headed in the wrong direction (most of us like it @ 1.0 or less), the Free T4 is below the mid-range (1.28) and the FT3 while slightly above the mid-range (3.2) is way too low. Most of us feel best when FREE T3 is @ about 75% of the range.
> 
> He may have to see another doc about this and is he symptomatic; if so, what?


He is on no thyroid meds presently, does that make a difference?

His symptoms are the ones I listed...he could nap all day! He feels weak a lot, exhausted, but has insomnia at night. He has no appetite in the AM but is ravenous in the evening.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

In men, low testosterone has symptoms that are almost identical to those associated thyroid problems.

Right now, the thyroid numbers are normal. Some would consider a TSH above 2 as suspect in the presence of thyroid antibodies. Were these tested?

Because the sex hormones are also closely connected to the thyroid hormones--ie, the estrogen hormones bind thyroid hormone and make them less available-- it is in your friends' best interest to correct his testosterone first.

This will likely improve his symptoms, but may also cause his thyroid numbers to change for the better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Camirae said:


> He is on no thyroid meds presently, does that make a difference?
> 
> His symptoms are the ones I listed...he could nap all day! He feels weak a lot, exhausted, but has insomnia at night. He has no appetite in the AM but is ravenous in the evening.


What thyroid med and how much? And yes; that does make a difference. LOL!!


----------



## Camirae (Sep 26, 2011)

Andros said:


> What thyroid med and how much? And yes; that does make a difference. LOL!!


No, NO thyroid meds. 

He's getting the cream today for the testosterone. I'll tell him to have his thyroid levels rechecked in a few months and see how they're doing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Camirae said:


> No, NO thyroid meds.
> 
> He's getting the cream today for the testosterone. I'll tell him to have his thyroid levels rechecked in a few months and see how they're doing.


Well good; I hope the cream helps and then he can be re-evaulated for that and the thyroid in a few months.

I sure hope he feels better; it is no fun feeling run down.


----------

